# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Alimentacija - pitanje

## Mellyca

Trebam informaciju za jednoga tatu, pa se nadam da ce mi netko moci pomoci. 

Zanima me da li je roditelj ( u ovom slucaju otac) duzan placati alimentaciju i kada su djeca kod njega? Djeca su inace sa mamom, no ljeto provode kod oca, koji ih tada hrani, oblaci i sve ostalo sto treba, i nikako mi nije logicno da on i ta dva mjeseca mora placati alimentaciju..

----------


## Mellyca

zar nitko nezna?

----------


## miffy34

Pa treba plaćat kako je sudski određeno

----------


## Superman

Načelno, alimentaciju plaća roditelj koji ne živi s djecom. Dakle, ako kroz ta dva mjeseca djeca žive s ocem, mislim da on ne mora platiti alimentaciju, a mogla bi ili trebala platiti majka! Ovo je, naravno, samo teoretski. Kako se takve situacije rješavaju u praksi, pogotovo ako se roditelji ne mogu dogovoriti, zaista ne znam.

----------


## Deaedi

Ne znam kako je to zakonski posloženo, no zdravorazumski mi je da bi otac trebao plaćati alimentaciju majci i za ta dva mjeseca. Prvo, postoje neki troškovi koji se plaćaju cijelu godinu, npr. vrtić, neki režijski troškovi i sl. koje će majka morati platiti bez obzira šta djeca nisu sa njom ta 2 mjeseca. Drugo, rijetki su slučajevi (čast izuzecima) da ta alimentacija pokriva stvarne troškove života za djecu, tako da se barem ta dva mjeseca može majka malo financijski oporaviti.

----------


## jelena.O

> Drugo, rijetki su slučajevi (čast izuzecima) da ta alimentacija pokriva stvarne troškove života za djecu, tako da se barem ta dva mjeseca može majka malo financijski oporaviti.


pa zar i majka tj. ta osoba koja stalno živi s djetetom ne bi isto trebala snositi dio troškova za dijete.  bila je tema na pravnim savjetima o takvom ocu.

----------


## centar

ako sud nije drugacije odlucio- treba placati i za ta dva mjeseca.
to sto dijete kod oca provodi polovicu ljetnih praznika ne znaci da s istim zivim jer to spada u "susrete i druzenja".

----------


## jelena.O

da ali u isto vrijeme majka nema ni brige ( mislim brige o djetetu) ni plačanja za djete

mislim da se u toj priči ipak treba dogovoriti kako i zašto

----------


## kina

> da ali u isto vrijeme majka nema ni brige ( mislim brige o djetetu) ni plačanja za djete
> 
> mislim da se u toj priči ipak treba dogovoriti kako i zašto



A mozda ta mama dok nema djece preuredjuje njihovu sobu, ili gleda sto su prerasli i sto mora dokupiti... ili trazi povoljnije rabljene knjige za slijedecu skolsku godinu... Ja bih voljela vidjeti mamu koja moze zaboraviti da ima djecu dok su dva tjedna kod tate. Moj je kod bake vec deset dana, sinoc sam peglala hrpu njegove robe. 

NAjbolje je ako se mogu dogovoriti, ako ne, treba platiti cijeli mjesec. Jer po ovoj logici... najbolje da se umanji iznos alimentacije za svaki dvosatni susret s ocem, jer je dijete mozda bilo na pizzi pa doma nece vecerati... a sto ce onda mami pun iznos...

----------


## Deaedi

meni je nevjerojatno kako jedan roditelja može tako sitničariti oko novaca za vlastito dijete! Ja bi radije bila gladna nego da mi djetetu nešto fali, na djetetu nastojim ne štedjeti ako ne moram, uvijek prvo režem sebi i MM.

----------


## kavofob

Moram priznati da su i meni nevjerojatna razmišljanja kako bi se alimentacija trebala smanjiti (ili izostati) ako dijete više vremena provede s roditeljem s kojim ne živi.

----------


## Superman

ovdje su se malo pobrkali lončići. ne radi se o dva tjedna, već dva *mjeseca* kroz koje će djeca živjeti s ocem. kroz ta dva mjeseca otac će, jasno, imati troškove oko uzdržavanja djece koje inače nema. napokon, on i plaća alimentaciju zato što ne živi s djecom. 
a što se tiče "sitničarenja oko novaca za vlastito dijete", ne znamo u kakvoj su financijskoj situaciji otac i majka. možda je ocu zaista problem platiti alimentaciju uz troškove koje će imati tijekom ta dva mjeseca dok djeca budu živjela s njim.
no to je samo moje mišljenje, nadam se da će se javiti netko s poznavanjem pravne osnove i sudske prakse kod ovakvih pitanja...

----------


## kavofob

Ja nisam pobrkala lončiće, samo sam izrazila svoje mišljenje, kao osobe koja i sama plaća alimentaciju (cijele godine).

Što se pravne osnove tiče, sudska presuda ne uzima u obzir ovakve situacije ako nisu iznešene u sudskom postupku i definirane u presudi. Ako na presudi stoji mjesečni iznos bez posebnih okolnosti, onda se taj iznos plaća svakog mjeseca, bez obzira na ljetne praznike koje provode kod njega i to što mi mislimo da je ili nije fer.

 Ako otac smatra da ne bi trebao plaćati alimentaciju za to vrijeme, mora se pozvati na izmijenjene okolnosti i sudskim putem tražiti reviziju presude.

----------


## Mellyca

Neznam cemu ovakvi komentari, pogotovo kada se ne poznaju detalji cijele situacije..

Ovaj otac je jedan od onih koji redovno placa alimentaciju, i to uopce nije sporno, i cak ovo nije bila njegova ideja da se raspitam, nego je mene zanimalo, posto covjek isto jedva spaja kraj s krajem. Razumijem da su se neke mame nasle uvrijedjene, ali opet nisu ni svi ocevi isti, i nije da svi gledaju da se izvuku od placanja. (Superman je to dobro shvatila  :Smile:  )

----------


## kavofob

> Neznam cemu ovakvi komentari, pogotovo kada se ne poznaju detalji cijele situacije..


Ne znam jesi li ovime mislila i na moj komentar. 

Osjetila sam se ponukanom izraziti svoje mišljenje jer sam se poistovjetila s primjerom. Moje dijete također provodi puno više vremena kod mene kad nema škole, ali mi ni u peti nisu bila razmišljanja o smanjenju alimentacije. Također jedva spajam kraj s krajem i teško namaknem taj novac, ali da tražim smanjenje (koje bih sigurno dobila jer sam u doba rastave imala 4x veća primanja i jedno dijete, a sad ih imam troje) osjećala bih se kao totalni fail.

----------


## Mellyca

Da, mislila sam i na tvoj komentar..

I kao sto sam rekla, sam otac nije uopce razmisljao o smanjenju alimentacije, vec je mene zanimalo cisto informantivno, pa stoga stvarno nema razloga za osudjivanje.

----------


## kavofob

Ja ne osuđujem njega nego mislim da taj stav nije ok i zapravo nema veze je li on o tome razmišljao ili nije.

Da iznos alimentacije treba varirati tijekom godine onda bi se pri presudama izricali različiti iznosi alimentacija ovisno kad koliko vremena djeca provode s kojim roditeljem.

Sorry ako zvučim grubo, nije mi namjera, ali pitanje na forumu obično za sobom povlači i iznošenje različitih stavova.

Osim mišljenja dala sam i odgovor što bi trebao učiniti s pravne strane ako evenutalno poželi smanjenje.

----------


## jelena.O

mislila sam na ovu temu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79381-Alimentacija

----------


## hcebalo9

Ja nemam odgovor ali imam pitanje jer mi ocajnicki treba pomoc a neznam otvoriti novu temu,zivim sa curom 3 god imamo klinca od 20mijeseci i kcer iz njene prosle 7god duge veze, e sad na sudu prije 2 god dobila je skrb i odredjena je alimentacija za dijete od (400kn).On neplaca redovno pa kad se zbroji 15 mijeseci nije dao nista a niti je toliko vrijemena je nije niti vidio,sad je trenutno u zatvoru zadnjih 2 mijeseca no kako sad za tuzbu?

----------


## centar

ako je presuda pravomocna, neka majka djeteta pokrene ovrsni postupak. obzirom da je doticni u zatvoru, valjda trenutno nema nikakvih primanja, ali mozda ima druge imovine (nekretnine, pokretnine koje se mogu ovrsiti).

plus, na tako nisku alimentaciju se trebalo zaliti cim je donesena prvostupanjska odluka. minimalna davanja za uzdrzavanje djeteta su propisana zakonom.
http://vjestacenje.wordpress.com/201...vanje-djeteta/

----------


## majola

*centar* mogu te pitati za ovaj link koji si stavila

jesam li dobro shvatila da su ove cifre alimentacije fiksne i neracunaju se po placi odredjene osobe?

i ja pitam za jednog tatu prijatelja bez njegovog znanja, znam da djeci treba i puno vise nego ovo navedeno ali kako da otac plati toliku alimentaciju kad njemu onda nebi ostalo za prezivjeti jer ima malu placu?

----------


## centar

to su MINIMALNI iznosi koje drzava svake godine izracuna prema prosjecnoj mjesecnoj placi. oni sudstvu sluze kao okvirni pokazatelj. ti iznosi nisu fiksni tj. nece roditelj s placom od 25000 kuna placati 1000 kuna uzdrzavanja. 
svaki slucaj je individualan i gledaju se primanja, zivotni stil roditelja, imovina, troskovi, a s druge strane je dijete te njegove potrebe koje nisu iste kod svih. sto je dijete starije, potrebe su vece, pa se tako i iznos uzdrzavanja povecava. povecava se i u drugim slucajevima npr. zdravstveni problemi...

----------


## Dijana

Meni to nekak nije  ok, da ako npr. roditelj ima plaću 25t kn, neće plaćati 1000, nego koliko? 3, 5t? Zar dijete
s roditeljem koji ima plaću 25t kn ima veće potrebe od onog djeteta s roditeljem koji ima plaću npr. 5t kn? To mi liči
više na podmirivanje dijela potreba skrbnika. Po meni bi bilo ok odrediti minimalnu fiksnu cifru.

----------


## Mima

Nema veće osnovne potrebe, ali zašto ne bi imalo veće mogućnosti ako mu roditelj dobro zarađuje?

----------


## Dijana

Ne znam kakve bi to bile veće mogućnosti, vjerujem da se alimentacijom od 1000 kn (a to je jedan od manjih iznosa), uz pretpostavku da i drugi roditelj dotira isto toliko,  mogu podmiriti i npr. neke dodatne aktivnosti koje se plaćaju.

----------


## Dijana

I tko roditelju koji plaća al. garantira da će novci uistinu i otići na te "veće mogućnosti"?

----------


## Mima

Zaista mu nitko ne može garantirati da će roditelj kod kojega dijete živi dijete kvalitetnije hraniti ili mu kupiti bolje cipele jer mu eto drugi roditelj solidno zarađuje, a mislim da zakon i ne traži takve garancije.

----------


## stray_cat

> Meni to nekak nije  ok, da ako npr. roditelj ima plaću 25t kn, neće plaćati 1000, nego koliko? 3, 5t? Zar dijete
> s roditeljem koji ima plaću 25t kn ima veće potrebe od onog djeteta s roditeljem koji ima plaću npr. 5t kn? To mi liči
> više na podmirivanje dijela potreba skrbnika. Po meni bi bilo ok odrediti minimalnu fiksnu cifru.


ako govoris o roditelju u pravom smislu te rijeci onda mu je valjda stalo da dijete barem financiski bude zbrinutije kada vec nema oba roditleja uz sebe. ako roditelj kod kojeg dijete zivi ima 5000 ili recimo 3500. sto ako odredjene aktivnosti ukljucuju prisustvo manje imucnog roditelja, da li prihvatljivo da se pokrije dio troskova pratenje u ime djetetovog zadovoljstva? 

3500 kn je sitna lova ukoliko imas potrebu platiti djetetu aktivnosti tipa tennis ili privatnu poduku iz jezika. dodaj na to markiranu garderobu, hranu iz organskog uzgoja, transport ukoliko siromasniji roditelj nema auto ili dio troskova oko tog auta i stvarno nije neki problem da se to potrosi na dijete

----------


## Dijana

Prvo će se dati veća lova, a onda će se iskristalizirati veće potrebe..pa nije neki problem.

----------


## centar

zakon je jasan kao dan i ne vidim cemu filozofirati o tome. ukoliko roditelj ima povecane mogucnosti, sud uvijek moze odrediti uzdrzavanje u povecanom iznosu prema pravilu da dijete treba slijediti standard svojeg roditelja.

----------


## stray_cat

> I tko roditelju koji plaća al. garantira da će novci uistinu i otići na te "veće mogućnosti"?


ovo mi ide nekako pod pricu da muskarac voli dijete one zene koju i sam voli. 

ukoliko je necija karijera rasla, a time i prihodi vise je toga sto mozete priustiti djetetu. 

zbog cega te toliko boli ideja da ce dijete dobiti nesto vise novaca od tate i moci si priustiti nesto vise od nekog djeteta iz siromasnije obitelji? jasno ti je u zivotu da te stigne karma kakvu zasluzis, ovo sto radis i mislis je zlo

----------


## Trina

A što je s alimentacijom kad je dijete pola-pola kod svakog od roditelja? Znači dva tjedna živi s mamom, dva tjedna s tatom, svejedno jesu praznici, ljeto, zima, uvijek je isti raspored. Nema suda, nema nijedne službe, radi se isključivo o dogovoru između muškarca i žene koji se nikad nisu službeno vjenčali ali su se usmeno dogovorili da jedan roditelj plaća alimentaciju i sad, nakon što je taj isti roditelj osnovao drugu obitelj, smatra da nema potrebe plaćati alimentaciju, budući da jednako sudjeluju u brizi, odgoju, financijama i svemu oko djeteta (dijele se troškovi oko škole, odjeće, obuće, sve djetetove potrebe financiraju se otrpilike jednako s obje strane). Jedina razlika je u tome što je jedan od roditelja iselio iz stana u kojem se živjelo i unajmio stan, dakle ima taj jedan izdatak više, za dijete ali i za sebe. Sad će se vjerojatno uključiti i pravne službe a osoba koja prima alimentaciju za dijete je u strahu da će je izgubiti i traži savjet.

----------


## Mima

Mislim da se kod nas (prema zakonu koji je sad na snazi) ne može skrbništvo rješavati tako da je dijete pola vremena kod jednog a pola kod drugog roditelja.

----------


## Dijana

> jasno ti je u zivotu da te stigne karma kakvu zasluzis, ovo sto radis i mislis je zlo


Tek sad ovo vidim.
A ti znaš šta ja to radim i šta ja to zlo mislim? Osim što valjda mislim? I daj se više prestani prijetiti
karmom po forumu.

----------


## centar

odgovor na trinu

nije moguce tako urediti zivot djeteta. uvijek se jednom roditelju dijete povjerava na zivot, a s drugim uređuju susreti i druzenja. naravno, ti susreti i druzenja mogu biti minimalno kratki, kako propisuje zakon, a o prema dogovoru roditelja mogu biti i dulji (npr. mjesec- dva ljetnih praznika na moru i slicno)... 

u vezi s tim, iako i nakon takve sudske odluke, roditeljska skrb jos uvijek pripada i majci i ocu, roditelj kojem je dijete povjereno na zajednicki zivot ipak moze poduzimati određene radnje koje odvojeni roditelj ne moze.

----------


## centar

dopuna: hrvatski obiteljski zakon ne poznaje institut "zajednickog skrbnistva" i  nacina na koji to ima uređena amerika i neke europske zemlje. zapravo, sam pojam "skrbnistvo" u u nasem sustavu znaci nesto potpuno drugo, iako se konstantno cuje i kod nas " ja imam skrbnistvo". nemas, ima roditeljsku skrb. istu onu koju ima i roditelj koji ne zivi s djetetom (ukoliko mu nije oduzeta).

----------


## Trina

> odgovor na trinu
> 
> nije moguce tako urediti zivot djeteta. uvijek se jednom roditelju dijete povjerava na zivot, a s drugim uređuju susreti i druzenja. naravno, ti susreti i druzenja mogu biti minimalno kratki, kako propisuje zakon, a o prema dogovoru roditelja mogu biti i dulji (npr. mjesec- dva ljetnih praznika na moru i slicno)... 
> 
> u vezi s tim, iako i nakon takve sudske odluke, roditeljska skrb jos uvijek pripada i majci i ocu, roditelj kojem je dijete povjereno na zajednicki zivot ipak moze poduzimati određene radnje koje odvojeni roditelj ne moze.



Ali dijete točno tako živi od prvog dana rastave. Dvije kuće, dvije sobe, sve uduplo ali doslovce. Oba roditelja jednako sudjeluju u svemu, oboje su jednako angažirani..ono, baš 50-50. Već godinama tako. Sad je osoba koja plaća alimentaciju odlučila i zaključila da nema potrebe plaćati (ja se pitam zbog čega se i dosad zahtjevalo od te osobe da išta plaća, nejasan mi je taj dio i u potpunosti sam na strani osobe koja se pobunila). Ali osoba B je šokirana i nije očekivala da će se ijedna služba uključiti jer smatra da je sve kako treba biti. I sad osoba B traži savjete i pita se što može očekivati. ja ne znam, nisam nikad ni znala (već sam jednom i pisala ovdje o istom slučaju, došlo je do iste stvari ali se nije angažiralo nikoga pa se sve nastavilo po starom) pa zato pitam vas, kao i uvijek :D

----------


## Deaedi

> Ali dijete točno tako živi od prvog dana rastave. Dvije kuće, dvije sobe, sve uduplo ali doslovce. Oba roditelja jednako sudjeluju u svemu, oboje su jednako angažirani..ono, baš 50-50. Već godinama tako. Sad je osoba koja plaća alimentaciju odlučila i zaključila da nema potrebe plaćati (ja se pitam zbog čega se i dosad zahtjevalo od te osobe da išta plaća, nejasan mi je taj dio i u potpunosti sam na strani osobe koja se pobunila). Ali osoba B je šokirana i nije očekivala da će se ijedna služba uključiti jer smatra da je sve kako treba biti. I sad osoba B traži savjete i pita se što može očekivati. ja ne znam, nisam nikad ni znala (već sam jednom i pisala ovdje o istom slučaju, došlo je do iste stvari ali se nije angažiralo nikoga pa se sve nastavilo po starom) pa zato pitam vas, kao i uvijek :D


Pa mislim da je najpravednije da osoba A snosi 1/4 (pola od djetetove polovice), troškova stanarine za taj unajmljeni stan, a ostale troškove kao i do sada. Alimentaciju po meni, ako snosi stvarno pola svih troškova, ne bi trebala plaćati.

----------


## Deaedi

> Meni to nekak nije  ok, da ako npr. roditelj ima plaću 25t kn, neće plaćati 1000, nego koliko? 3, 5t? Zar dijete
> s roditeljem koji ima plaću 25t kn ima veće potrebe od onog djeteta s roditeljem koji ima plaću npr. 5t kn? To mi liči
> više na podmirivanje dijela potreba skrbnika. Po meni bi bilo ok odrediti minimalnu fiksnu cifru.


Ja mislim da se alimentacija treba odrediti u % od primanja roditelja, ali sa nekim minimalnim iznosom. Dakle, ako roditelj zarađuje 25t kn, trebao bi plaćati npr. 20%,odnosno 5t kn, ali ako zarađuje 3t kn, onda bi trebao plaćati najmanje 1t kn.

----------


## Superman

> Nema suda, nema nijedne službe, radi se isključivo o dogovoru između muškarca i žene koji se nikad nisu službeno vjenčali ali su se usmeno dogovorili da jedan roditelj plaća alimentaciju i sad, nakon što je taj isti roditelj osnovao drugu obitelj, smatra da nema potrebe plaćati alimentaciju


Dakle, oni uopće nisu službeno definirali s kojim roditeljem će dijete živjeti, načine viđenja i susreta djeteta i roditelja koji s djetetom ne živi niti iznos alimentacije. Lijepo što su se inicijalno mogli o svemu dogovoriti, ali ako dogovora više nema, vrijeme je da se situacija pravno razriješi/definira. Mislim da je prvi korak CZSS.

----------


## casa

Meni recimo nije jasno kakve veza iznos plaće roditelja s kojim dijete živi ili onog koji plaća alimentaciju. Meni se čini sasvim normalnim da roditelj plaća postotak plaće neoovisno o iznosima ( s nekakvim zakonskim minimalcem koji služi tomu da dijete ne bude gladno). Recimo ja dobijem na lotu otac mog djeteta dobije na lotu... pa meni se čini normalnim da dijete ima neke koristi od toga... Ne mogu shvatiti da ima ljudi koji misle da je nepravedno djetetu dati neki postotak svojih prihoda ako je taj veći od 5 000 kuna... Ne znam, ali definitivno sam sihurna da bih da dobijem na lotu dobar dio potrošila na djecu i da bih znala kako potrošit na djecu...

----------


## Trina

> Dakle, oni uopće nisu službeno definirali s kojim roditeljem će dijete živjeti, načine viđenja i susreta djeteta i roditelja koji s djetetom ne živi niti iznos alimentacije. Lijepo što su se inicijalno mogli o svemu dogovoriti, ali ako dogovora više nema, vrijeme je da se situacija pravno razriješi/definira. Mislim da je prvi korak CZSS.


Kod njih ništa nije službeno. Nije bilo ni vjenčanja a ni ikakvog uplitanja ijedne službe u procesu skrbništva i ikakvog drugog dogovora u vezi djeteta. To onako iz daljine jako dobro funkcionira, dijete živi i tu i tamo, blizu su i sve ide nekako u hodu. Ali osobi B se ljudi čude i pitaju je zašto išta plaća ako i osoba A i B jednako troše na dijete, od režija, hrane, odjeće, obuće, školskih knjiga, izleta. ovisno kako se poklopi, kod koga je dijete kad u tom trenu nešto zatreba, roditelj koji je taj tren priszta, to i financira, to nikad nije bilo upitno.

----------


## Mima

Pa nek ne plaća onda, ne razumijem uopće taj problem.

----------


## Dijana

> Meni recimo nije jasno kakve veza iznos plaće roditelja s kojim dijete živi ili onog koji plaća alimentaciju. Meni se čini sasvim normalnim da roditelj plaća postotak plaće neoovisno o iznosima ( s nekakvim zakonskim minimalcem koji služi tomu da dijete ne bude gladno). Recimo ja dobijem na lotu otac mog djeteta dobije na lotu... pa meni se čini normalnim da dijete ima neke koristi od toga... Ne mogu shvatiti da ima ljudi koji misle da je nepravedno djetetu dati neki postotak svojih prihoda ako je taj veći od 5 000 kuna... Ne znam, ali definitivno sam sihurna da bih da dobijem na lotu dobar dio potrošila na djecu i da bih znala kako potrošit na djecu...


Ako si na mene mislila, ja nisam od jedna od ovih ljudi ("koji misle da je nepravedno djetetu dati neki postotak svojih prihoda ako je taj veći od 5 000 kuna"),
ali mislim da bi trebali postojati mehanizmi provjere koliko je uistinu na potrošeno dijete. Jer mi se ne sviđa npr. situacija loše obučeno dijete i mater obučena po 
zadnjoj modi, a alimentacija se uredno plaća.

----------


## casa

Ja recimo mislim da je u toj situaciji najmanja briga kako je majka trošila novce... a veće pitanje odnosa majke i djeteta... I najgore pitanje, kako je takva majka imala prednost pred ocem pri odlučivanju o tome s kojim će roditeljem dijete živjeti. I ne vidim kako je taj problem veći ili manji ovisno o visini alimentacije. Jednako tako žena može s 1000 kuna alimentacije otići kozmetičarki par  puta, a dijete može doručkovati najjeftinije slatke medvjediće iz Konzuma... A što se tiče robe, tu stvarno mislim da su to samo stvari i da je procjenjivanje roditelja po načinu odijevanja djeteta bezveze. Dopuštam da drugima to može biti bitno.

----------


## Dijana

Pa kod nas žena u ogromnoj većini slučajeva ima prednost, samim tim jer je mater.. A imaš pravo što se tiče visine alimentacije, ali
manju alimenataciju je ipak potrebno bolje rasporediti..Pod loše obučeno nisam mislila da nije obučeno u marke, već neadekvatno obučeno,
poderano i sl. I ništa protiv nemam da dijete dobije maksimalno što može - ali i da to zbilja ide djetetu.

----------


## casa

I ne vidim kako to majak ima prednost. Mene je bivši tužio tako iz hira, pa sam iako nisam bila po nikojoj osnovi dovedena u pitanje kao roditelj bila duža ići u czss na testriranja, pa mi czss dolazio u kuću, pa malo po sudu gubiti vrijeme i na kraju je dijete ostalo kod mene, ne jer sam žensko nego sam na psihotestu imala 18 bodova više, imala sređeniji obiteljski život. I on me može tužiti opet i opet i tako svako 6 mjeseci, i ja svaki put moram nanovo pristajati na psihotestiranje, na dolazak czss u kuću, na sud da se dokažem kao roditelj.   Pa isto može učiniti i roditelj koji misli da se novci ne troše na dijete. A kao instant rješenje, predlažem posjet h&m ili kojem drugom lancu, pa lijepo obučeš dijete od glave do pete, jer je tvoje i nije krivo kako drugi roditelj troši. P.S. Primam manju alimentaciju od zakonski propisane iako mi bivši ima plaću veću od prosječne i nemam problema s tim, samo se uvijek nanovo čudim kako on nema problem s tim.

----------


## Dijana

Ne znam kako ne vidiš da dijete u velikoj većini slučajeva ide majci, tvoj primjer i nije baš tipičan..A što se tiče instant oblačenja djeteta, naravno da ga nećeš ostaviti poderanog, ali 
ja pričam o onom što je ok i što bi se moglo urediti. Jer danas skoro nitko ne pliva u novcu i u redu je što se daje za dijete da se i potroši na
dijete, samo to kažem. A za dijete je čovjek (koji je čovjek) spreman podnijeti i puno više, svakavih poniženja koji se ne mogu mjeriti novcem.

----------


## Mima

Zanimljivo bi bilo znati koliko očeva traži skrbništvo.

----------


## Zara1

> Jer danas skoro nitko ne pliva u novcu i u redu je što se daje za dijete da se i potroši na
> dijete, samo to kažem.


A što bi točno spadalo u troškove za dijete?

----------


## Dijana

A valjda dio režija, hrane i sve osobne potrepštine djeteta, školske i kulturne potrebe.

----------


## casa

Pa ja svejedno ne vidim zašto netko čije dijete hoda poderano a roditelj s kojim dijete živi ima dovoljno novaca da ga obuče, ne podigne tužbu? A ovo o troškovima djeteta je jako nerealno, jer dijete u većinislučajeva također i onemogućava mogućnost zarade roditelju s kojim živi... Ne može raditi 12sati dnevno, ne može na službene putove, na tečaj jezika itd. jer taddijete treba povjeriti nekomu a to ne želi jer za dijete nije dobro da ne provodi vrijeme s roditeljem.. Mislim, stvarno ne vidim kako bi to država mogla ocijeniti.

----------


## centar

ako je jednom roditelju povjereno da zivi s djetetom, ocito da je sud ocijenio da je to u interesu djeteta. ako se nakon nekog, ocito kratkog, vremena "vidi" da dijete hoda polugolo u sred zime, koji bi normalan roditelj trazio da neka institucija mjesecima proucava gdje se novac trosi, umjesto da trazi promjenu sudske odluke da dijete zivi s njim??? 

a, sto se ovog trosenja tice. potpuno promaseno. ja sam ovaj mjesec platila rezije s alimentacijom, pa je dosla placa s kojom sam platila boravak-prehranu+engleski+likovni+ritmiku. licemjerno mi je uopce navoditi to kao neki problem kao da nitko od vas nikad doplatak za dijete ili neki novac koji je dijete dobilo nije potrosio na neke primarne potrebe, pa kompenzirao kad dođe placa.

----------


## casa

Naravno, zato me i zasmetalo to da kao iznad neke svote to nisu djetetove potrebe nego se plaćaju krpice mami.  Sve se to jako često svodi na želju da se upravlja partnerovim životom nakon razvoda preko novaca koji se uplaćuju za dijete. Jako često, ne uvijek i u ovim ne uvijek situacijama treba podići tužbu. A ako misliš da bi se o djetetu trebalo drugačije brinuti, ali nisi spreman sam preuzeti brigu o djetetu, onda svoje mišljenje možeš podijeliti s bivšim partnerom, prijateljima, forumom itd. ali ne možeš na osnovu njega smanjivati ili povećavati alimentaciju sudskim putem određenu, u znak neodobravanja ili odobravanja... Naime, ne odgajaš bivšeg partnera nego zajedno s njim dijete.

----------


## jelena.O

> nije moguce tako urediti zivot djeteta. uvijek se jednom roditelju dijete povjerava na zivot, a s drugim uređuju susreti i druzenja. naravno, ti susreti i druzenja mogu biti minimalno kratki, kako propisuje zakon, a o prema dogovoru roditelja mogu biti i dulji (npr. mjesec- dva ljetnih praznika na moru i slicno)...


zašto ne mogu, recimo ako žive u susjedstvu ili manjoj sredini, djetetu  je recimo isto do škole, ili vrtića ....

----------


## centar

zato jer je komplicirano i rijetko kad dugotrajno funkcionira. na prvi nesporazum ili roditeljsku svađu, sve pada u vodu, a djetetova prava ostaju nezasticena. 
i zato se uvijek određuje jedan roditelj s kojim ce dijete zivjeti, a s drugim ostvaruje susrete i druzenja. 
tisucu pitanja: tko ce upravljati djetetovom stednjom? tko ce mu moci promijeniti prebivaliste/boraviste? izvaditi osobnu/putovnicu? odvesti u inozemstvo? kako ce se raspodijeliti troskovi zivota? tko ce ostvarivati ( i kako) neka prava npr. doplatak za dijete, neku pomoc, subvenciju? cija ce porezna olaksica biti? 

u idealnoj situaciji se sve to moze rijesiti u pet minuta razgovora, no kad/ako dođe do problema nemas onaj bitan papir kojim mases dok govoris da druga strana nije smjela bez dogovora odvesti dijete u inozemstvo, da mu nije smjela promijeniti prebivaliste, da je trebala platiti vrtic/skolu/aktivnost ovaj mjesec (a nema novaca), da ga je trebala vratiti u ponedjeljak, a ne utorak... 

tu je i onaj drugi aspekt o kojem znam manje, a to je osjecaj djetetove pripadnosti i sigurnosti doma, pravila, odgoja....

----------

